# Peugeot Boxer 2.2 - accelerator revving when we change gear.



## marydot (Aug 18, 2012)

After finally getting the leaky burstner we bought from brownhills changed for an autocruise on a peugeot Boxer base, we have had 2 short trips away without trouble (well apart from some d*ckh**ds smashing the indicator lenses on the wing mirrors) we have found that the engine starts revving st 3000rpm when the clutch goes in to change gear. 
 It will continue like this until the engine is switched off and restarted.  It might start revving up at 1800rpm whilst still idling, or it might be ok for a while, then kick in again.  It has now been at the Peugeot dealers since Wednesday, trying to find a fault.  
The first day they said it had been caused by my OH's size 10's catching the brake and accelerator pedals at the same time, so they had reset the computer and was now fixed.  We got in to drive home and it started revving at 1800 rpm straight away.  There are no faults showing on the computer. They will have another go on Monday, we are due to leave for France on Friday. 
 I'm beginning to think we're not meant to have a motorhome.  Anyone got any ideas?  (Cos the garage haven't!)

Marydot


----------



## landydriver (Aug 18, 2012)

l


----------



## marydot (Aug 18, 2012)

No, no anti-stall - though it sounds like a useful device!


----------



## runnach (Aug 31, 2012)

My fiat ducato with the 2.8 suffered the same problem.

The fault was the communication between the ecu and tps throttle position sensor

Either the tps has an intermittent fault or there is a bad electrical connection..well documented on fiats

Channa


----------



## marydot (Jul 12, 2013)

well, we got a new accelerator sensor thing fitted eventually, and guess what?  Eleven months later and it's doing the same thing again, only 6 days of warranty left!  It is booked in for diagnostics on Tuesday next week, just before we are due to start 5 weeks or so of touring. :mad1:

Is this a common fault with Peugeot Boxers, or are we just unlucky?


----------



## runnach (Jul 12, 2013)

marydot said:


> well, we got a new accelerator sensor thing fitted eventually, and guess what?  Eleven months later and it's doing the same thing again, only 6 days of warranty left!  It is booked in for diagnostics on Tuesday next week, just before we are due to start 5 weeks or so of touring. :mad1:
> 
> Is this a common fault with Peugeot Boxers, or are we just unlucky?


 As I said in my last post it seems to be common, remember Fiat Citroen Peugeout lcvs are all built on the same production line in Seval Italy, hence the relevance of my Fiat comment 

Channa


----------



## marydot (Jul 12, 2013)

When it was replaced last year, I'm pretty sure we were told it was about £250, but don't know if that was just supply or fitted, as it was covered under warranty.  The girl at the dealer where it was done last year told us this morning that if it is the same fault, the warranty won't cover it!  Not sure I understand that - unless the Warranty people will say the dealer who fitted it should replace it as it hasn't lasted long?

It's never straightforward, is it?

Mary


----------



## marydot (Jul 13, 2013)

The van is a 2009 model, so was only 3 yrs old when the first one went - as far as we know, as we had only had it a month then.

Spoke to another dealer who confirmed the warranty people would probably insist on using the same dealer as last time, because they should be able to send the part back to Peugeot and claim another one, thus saving the warranty people money.  Meanwhile, we are hanging about at the worst possible time of the year to be without a motorhome.


----------



## marydot (Aug 12, 2013)

Update on this - Richard Hardies in Durham were superb in their handling of the problem this time.  (Different staff from last year).  They sorted out the warranty for us, and replaced two parts, one connected with the brake and another accelerator sensor.  They also updated the software, which was the 2007 version - surely that should have been picked up on last  time?  However, they were quick, efficient and a pleasure to deal with.  Special thanks to Chris, the young man on the service desk for keeping us informed all the way through the process.  Isn't it great when folks do a good job!





We have been to various destinations since then, and touch wood, everything is fine. :drive:

Mary


----------

